# Dark skin patches?



## McKenna

Anyone else have this?
I developed a few dark skin patches that look like this:
http://www.medicalook.com/Skin_diseases/Melasma.html
over the past few months. I've been searching for what they are and these closely resemble the pics. Except mine are not on my face or in an area exposed to sun. Mine are on my trunk, sort of under my breast and the largest is not quite the size of a dime.

Am I on the right track? Or has anyone had experience with something similar?

TIA!


----------



## Andros

McKenna said:


> Anyone else have this?
> I developed a few dark skin patches that look like this:
> http://www.medicalook.com/Skin_diseases/Melasma.html
> over the past few months. I've been searching for what they are and these closely resemble the pics. Except mine are not on my face or in an area exposed to sun. Mine are on my trunk, sort of under my breast and the largest is not quite the size of a dime.
> 
> Am I on the right track? Or has anyone had experience with something similar?
> 
> TIA!


Could be right on but I would suggest you consider estrogen in the form of birth control pills and also Lupus.

Let us know what you think about this.


----------



## McKenna

Andros, I'm not on birth control pills or any other hormone.

I have a similar skin "rash" on my back starting around February. It is on my lower back up to about my bra line. It doesn't itch or have any sensation at all, not raised in any way.

At first I thought it was a burn rash from using the heating pad, but I showed my family doc in march but he didn't know what it was and didn't think it was from the heating pad. It had more of a lacy pattern. It looked just like a burn rash from the heating pad. This is not me, but this is what it looked like:
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2006/1115/p1765.html

It has since faded a lot and I had my daughter check it today and she said it's mainly around my spine now. None of it is exposed to the sun.

I thought the rash for Lupus was different? Red and on the face?


----------



## Andros

McKenna said:


> Anyone else have this?
> I developed a few dark skin patches that look like this:
> http://www.medicalook.com/Skin_diseases/Melasma.html
> over the past few months. I've been searching for what they are and these closely resemble the pics. Except mine are not on my face or in an area exposed to sun. Mine are on my trunk, sort of under my breast and the largest is not quite the size of a dime.
> 
> Am I on the right track? Or has anyone had experience with something similar?
> 
> TIA!


Could be liver also. Have you shown them to your doctor?


----------



## melissa_24141

I have them on my face and hands. They are more noticeable in the summer. My hands are really patchy. Doctor says its no concern just cosmetic. Aggravating though. But I haven't heard of them in spots that are not exposed to sun. Maybe you should see a dermatologist...


----------



## artms

Prometrium


----------



## lavender

I don't have dark patches like those but I did develop a skin lesion under one of my breasts a couple months ago.

My skin suddenly blistered, the blister fell off the moment I touched it, leaving basically a crater. Found out it was an infection from the dermatologist and treated it with antibiotic cream and ointment. It healed up, and then she did a biopsy last week, leaving a fresh crater.

Since my surgery, I have had a rash on the upper part of my chest, right below my neck. It looks like a sunburn and itches like heck, but I haven't been in the sun.

In the past couple of weeks, my arms have been breaking out in hives.

So, my skin is a mess. I suspect that whatever hits our other organs also affects out skin. I have an appointment with a rheumatologist in a couple week, and I hope that can shed some light on some answers.


----------



## webster2

I have had skin issues, strange lesions on my legs and scalp for most of my life. They have disappeared since the surgery. I hope for good!


----------



## artms

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3923030
Here's an interesting article linking melasma with Thyroid disease. I have a dark patch on my lip which gets darker when I'm undertreated.


----------



## msmanatee

Thank you for this thread.

That first photo could be my face. I first encountered classic melasma on birth control pills, then again when pregnant. Was told it was nothing, would go away. And it went away quickly but a couple of years ago I got dark spots on my cheeks.

I was diagnosed subclinical *hyper* and Graves two months ago but my latest labs are nearer normal. That article suggests a hypo component is likely involved. Ugh.


----------



## rockabette

Interesting I have something similar below my earlobe on my jaw line. I noticed a couple of months ago and asked my husband about it and he shrugged me off. Hes not that great at checking things out on me esp when i had a massive lipoma on my back a few years back.

I will be starting a thread on my lipoma and thyroid issue.


----------

